# How Will The War On Ukraine Affect Our Investments?



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2022)

This is Robinhood's take on what is happening with the advent of Russia's war on the Ukraine:

"As investors worry about Russia’s war on Ukraine, we’re unpacking how geopolitical turmoil can affect different assets
*Just as the pandemic was waning...* Russia invaded a sovereign nation, launching a war that’s plunged Europe into one of its darkest moments since WWII. After Russia began invading neighboring Ukraine, Western leaders have been piling on harsher sanctions to punish Russian President Putin.
*The crisis is rattling the world...* and markets. The global economy is so interconnected that turmoil in one area can shake the entire financial system. Stocks have been falling all year as investors stress over inflation and coming interest-rate hikes. The conflict is weighing on what’s already hurting markets. How different markets have been impacted:

*Stocks:* US stocks dropped immediately after Russia's invasion on Thursday, but rebounded for the week on expectations that the Fed could go easier on rate hikes (because: global turmoil). Few US companies have operations in Russia or Ukraine, so they’re more shielded. Meanwhile, Russian stocks have lost half their value.
*Bonds:* US Treasury bonds spiked as investors sold more volatile assets like stocks and moved into “safe haven” investments like gov’t debt, which the US has always repaid.
*Commodities:* Oil and wheat prices soared on concerns of reduced supply from Russia — the world's largest exporter of wheat, and a top three exporter of oil and natural gas. Meanwhile, gold prices are rising as investors seek more stability.
*Paper currency:* The USD is appreciating as investors seek security in the world’s reserve currency, which has a stable rep, while Russia’s currency has tanked.
*Crypto:* Some believe *Bitcoin* can act like digital gold — a “safe haven” decentralized currency to retreat to during conflicts. But BTC is down 30% over the past three months.







THE TAKEAWAY
*In uncertain times, investors crave security…* That’s why during times of political turmoil, some investors retreat into "safe haven” assets like T-bonds, gold, cash, and even "defensive stocks,” which tend to be less affected by volatility (think: utilities and consumer staples). Diversifying across investment types can help hedge risk, but doesn’t mean losses won’t occur. No one can predict what’ll happen, but historically the US market has bounced back from geopolitical conflicts over time.

Have you made any changes in your asset allocations due to the war? I haven't and don't feel I need to.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How Will The War On Ukraine Affect Our Investments?


Adversely I am sure.  However, you seem to have a much better understand of this than I.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Adversely I am sure.  However, you seem to have a much better understand of this than I.


In reality, I probably don't but I'm reading what is available to me and trying to comprehend it all. I already have a heavy weighting in utilities and cash, that's why I'm not changing anything at this time. As mentioned previously, I also don't need to draw from my retirement accounts, so I'm not as anxious as some others who depend on their accounts might be.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2022)

The few investor friends of mine say *stand pat*
Seems right


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

I would reference top level economists about all this.  I think it could be a huge impact on the markets.


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm more concerned at gasoline prices. I passed a convenience store this morning. It's already $4.55 a gallon there.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is Robinhood's take on what is happening with the advent of Russia's war on the Ukraine:
> 
> "As investors worry about Russia’s war on Ukraine, we’re unpacking how geopolitical turmoil can affect different assets
> *Just as the pandemic was waning...* Russia invaded a sovereign nation, launching a war that’s plunged Europe into one of its darkest moments since WWII. After Russia began invading neighboring Ukraine, Western leaders have been piling on harsher sanctions to punish Russian President Putin.
> ...


I have slowly been moving out of stocks for about a year, but I did not make any large scale moves because of what Putin has done. It is too late at this point anyway.

But yes, my IRA's have been taking a serious beating since that war started. I would gladly write it completely off if the killing and destruction ended.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> I'm more concerned at gasoline prices. I passed a convenience store this morning. It's already $4.55 a gallon there.


Think yourself lucky, we're paying almost twice that per gallon...


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

If we have to pay higher prices to take Putin off the world stage, before he becomes the next Hitler...I really don't think we have a choice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Think yourself lucky, we're paying almost twice that per gallon...


Wasn't that the case before this war? I remember being astonished when you posted about your gas prices before.

@JonSR77  I got the article from Robinhood via email. I also got something from Schwab but haven't read it yet. Would you share the feedback you read or hear about from top economists? I agree with your comment about Putin.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wasn't that the case before this war? I remember being astonished when you posted about your gas prices before.
> 
> @JonSR77  I got the article from Robinhood via email. I also got something from Schwab but haven't read it yet. I agree with your comment about Putin.


yes, and they've risen again this week...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2022)

I have everything I need and no reason to complain about the market being down or gas being up when so many have lost everything.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2022)

The Best indicator of where the markets are heading, IMO, is the CBOE VIX.  This index measures the short term "volatility" of the markets, and the higher the number, the more volatile.  Late last year, the markets were soaring, and the VIX was holding in the 15 to 18 range.  Now, with this Ukraine mess, the VIX has soared as high as 35, and the markets have lost a huge amount of their value.   The markets are at, or very near, "correction" territory, and may decline quite a bit further.  

And, BTW, Crude oil hit nearly $115/B today, and it likely to hit $120, in coming days.  Get ready to see gasoline and natural gas prices rising to levels not seen in many years.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 4, 2022)

We re-balanced  our stocks - bought additional high dividend growth fund shares that so far has done very very well against the normal Total Market index fund we have.  Other than re balancing have done nothing else.  This too in time shall pass, we pray, especially for those in harms way and all the sad evacuees that are choosing the country they will probably spend their lives and their children's lives in.  Its heartbreaking. Keep praying, please.


----------



## Chet (Mar 4, 2022)

Innocent people are dying and some are worried how it might affect their investments????


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 4, 2022)

Rather a selfish thought, isn't it?


----------



## jerry old (Mar 4, 2022)

The heavy weapons being sent by NATO will not arrive until next week (by ships).
The concern in Ukraine is not for weapons, but food.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 4, 2022)

I read that Ukraine's largest nuclear power plant is on fire and could devastate Europe and perhaps the world at large.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank you for sharing the article @OneEyedDiva.  I moved mostly into cash when Covid first hit in March 2020 and the economy was tanking.  I only made that decision because of the costs associated with my mother's assisted living facility and the fact that I needed to conserve cash.  I went back into equities and funds in October 2020.  I haven't been sorry.  Yes, I've lost quite a bit of value in recent days but I'm in it for the long haul.  We've been through global crises before, even the Great Recession, and the stock market has always outperformed most other investments in the long term.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> If we have to pay higher prices to take Putin off the world stage, before he becomes the next Hitler...I really don't think we have a choice.


We have the capability to be energy independent.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 4, 2022)

jerry old said:


> The heavy weapons being sent by NATO will not arrive until next week (by ships).
> The concern in Ukraine is not for weapons, but food.


I donated to this organization this week.  I absolutely care about the fact that this tragedy is taking place and I've posted quite a bit about it, but I also care about my investments because they will allow me to live comfortably in the future and also donate to causes like this one.  

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jose-andres-ukraine-refugees-poland/

I think we have the right to discuss investments regardless of what is going on in the world.  There are members discussing cooking in this forum.  Should they stop because people are going hungry in Ukraine?


----------



## Shero (Mar 4, 2022)

Chet said:


> Innocent people are dying and some are worried how it might affect their investments????



Agree totally!! I can hardly believe it.

If anyone is interested, this is wonderful news:
Airbnb Movement Pours Money Directly Into Pockets Of Ukrainians Fighting Russian Invasion

https://www.news.com.au/world/europ...asion/news-story/57ee3a164329b7d2b213c5a938a7


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for sharing the article @OneEyedDiva.  I moved mostly into cash when Covid first hit in March 2020 and the economy was tanking.  I only made that decision because of the costs associated with my mother's assisted living facility and the fact that I needed to conserve cash.  I went back into equities and funds in October 2020.  I haven't been sorry.  Yes, I've lost quite a bit of value in recent days but I'm in it for the long haul.  We've been through global crises before, even the Great Recession, and the stock market has always outperformed most other investments in the long term.


You are exactly right (your last sentence). I've maintained about 30% in cash over the last decade and 17% in utility funds plus small percentages of utilities in other funds/ETFs.  Today the utility funds were up while everything else was down. Even when markets dip quite a bit, the utilities don't drop nearly as much as other investments do. Also, I understand that you did what you had to do to be able to handle your mother's situation.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't think the two are mutually exclusive.  I think we can maintain our personal economic health, while also punishing Putin on the world stage.  I think we can do both at the same time.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I read that Ukraine's largest nuclear power plant is on fire and could devastate Europe and perhaps the world at large.


fire is out.  only buildings affected were administrative and did not contain nuclear materials.  

Statement from Ukraine Nuclear Safety Agency...

https://snriu.gov.ua/en/news/updated-information-about-zaporizhzhia-npp


----------



## Liberty (Mar 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I donated to this organization this week.  I absolutely care about the fact that this tragedy is taking place and I've posted quite a bit about it, but I also care about my investments because they will allow me to live comfortably in the future and also donate to causes like this one.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jose-andres-ukraine-refugees-poland/
> 
> I think we have the right to discuss investments regardless of what is going on in the world.  There are members discussing cooking in this forum.  Should they stop because people are going hungry in Ukraine?


Yes, life does go on.  Today, lets "celebrate life" and keep praying for Ukraine.


----------



## oldmontana (Mar 5, 2022)

Chet said:


> Innocent people are dying and some are worried how it might affect their investments????


I agree.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wasn't that the case before this war? I remember being astonished when you posted about your gas prices before.
> 
> @JonSR77  I got the article from Robinhood via email. I also got something from Schwab but haven't read it yet. Would you share the feedback you read or hear about from top economists? I agree with your comment about Putin.


thanks for getting back to me.

I am pretty crazed right now...with a hundred different things. My wife's work is connected to the media. So, with what is going on right now, things are just crazy. Plus her mom is ill, other people around us are ill, we are about 6 weeks past both of us getting COVID (was NOT easy at all)...so, I can try for you...but, you know, everything is viciously hectic.

I have followed Robert Reich a bit...former Labor Secretary. He even has a Facebook page.

He was formerly a professor at Harvard University's John F. Kennedy School of Government.

Hmmmm, trying to think of others I have seen discussing things.

Never hurts to look up the Nobel Prize winning economists and see what they are saying. I have done that. And they absolutely make a lot more sense than just any old person.

And, maybe it is prejudiced, but I do tend to look up the folks from the Ivy League...Harvard, Yale and Princeton...and then also the folks from Oxford University.

So that is, at least, a place to start.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> I am pretty crazed right now...with a hundred different things. My wife's work is connected to the media. So, with what is going on right now, things are just crazy. Plus her mom is ill, other people around us are ill, we are about 6 weeks past both of us getting COVID (was NOT easy at all)...so, I can try for you...but, you know, everything is viciously hectic.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I'm so sorry for what you've been going through. I hope things will get better for you and your family. I know it's hard to take care of an aging parent who's not well. All of it must be incredibly stressful. You've got enough on your plate. Don't concern yourself about finding things to post.  You've given me a good idea about where to start, at least. Take good care!


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 19, 2022)

Russia will not want to have anything go wrong with the Ukraine's nuclear plant. Moscow is only 300 miles away from it! You can trust that Putin isn't going to want to have his bottle of vodka start to glow in the dark, LOL!

In Oct 2021 we met with our CFP firm and jointly decided to shift all our accounts to a "Balanced" risk profile. One was already invested under that category, but the larger of the two had been in an interim profile, which the firm calls "Balanced/Moderate Aggressive". 

There's not really much difference: the larger acct under "B/MA" was 60-65% stock and 30-35% bonds, while "B" is roughly 50/50.

As of 2022 the portfolio overall dipped in February but as of today has recovered and is slightly higher than it was at YE 2021. I would expect more dips and ascents over the next year or so; the markets move on people's emotions.

We take monthly distributions but the majority of it is tax-free as the firm manages our portfolio with taxes in mind since we're retired. Our CPA has nothing but praise for their work.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 20, 2022)

Agree with the late, great John Bogle (who invented the index fund) when it comes to the current and future financial sector:

"Nobody  knows   nothing."


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 20, 2022)

As one who is at or beyond retirement age, my investments are already set up very conservatively as we do not have time for a recovery in value like a younger person would have.  Therefore, theoretically, our mix of stocks and bonds will not suffer dramatically if we go into a recession.  If we were to go into a full depression, then all bets are off.  But, for now, we stay the course!

As far as what I think will happen, I have no idea.  But I know that the longer this conflict continues the more likely other countries will get deeper involved in the conflict.  If this happens, the markets will be impacted.  And a world conflict would be a real possibility and even a world war could be the longer-term result...God help us if that happens!  One big concern I have is that I am not sure what Putin is going to do after he has Ukraine.  Invade Poland, Latvia, Estonia, etc. etc. I don't think he is crazy, but he is crazy like a Fox and see's America with a week leader, so now is his time to act!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> I don't think he is crazy, but he is crazy like a Fox and see's America with a week leader, so now is his time to act!


There are NO POLITICS allowed on this site.  If there were, I would tell you off but good, but since I can't please knock off the comments others can't respond to.  Thank you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Agree with the late, great John Bogle (who invented the index fund) when it comes to the current and future financial sector:
> 
> "Nobody  knows   nothing."


_"Don't look for the needle in the haystack. Just buy the haystack!" _- John C, Bogle

_"The mutual fund industry has been built, in a sense, on witchcraft."_ - John C. Bogle

​


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> There are NO POLITICS allowed on this site.  If there were, I would tell you off but good, but since I can't please knock off the comments others can't respond to.  Thank you.


When I say that Putin, the leader of Russia is crazy, you think that is *POLITICAL???!!!* * REALLY?*  You do understand that speaking about Putin IS NOT POLITICAL, unless the context I used is tied to an American politician or Party!   If people are that confused, how can we as a nation ever survive?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> When I say that Putin, the leader of Russia is crazy, you think that is *POLITICAL???!!!* * REALLY?*  You do understand that speaking about Putin IS NOT POLITICAL, unless the context I used is tied to an American politician or Party!   If people are that confused, how can we as a nation ever survive?


No, no, Putin doesn't fall under politics it is your "America with a week (sic) leader" that is the political comment that I wouldn't be permitted to object to, so a political conversation could not begin.  It is nothing personal to do with you, Time.  I see you just arrived, so you will see for yourself!  Cheers.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No, no, Putin doesn't fall under politics it is your "America with a week (sic) leader" that is the political comment that I wouldn't be permitted to object to, so a political conversation could not begin.  It is nothing personal to do with you, Time.  I see you just arrived, so you will see for yourself!  Cheers.


Sorry, but my comment stated that "he [Putin} is crazy like a Fox and see's America with a week leader"  what I am saying is that Putin sees our President as a weak leader!  That my friend is not political, unless you take it out of context!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't intend this in any way to be mean but we as humans are all related.  We are all one species.  This is our one little world to all live in together.  Please don't take this the wrong way.

it doesn't seem right to me that we should be concerned in the least with any financial concerns while in this world, not far away, are humans, just like you and me being dismembered, maimed, KILLED, as widows scream from the deaths of husbands,  while Mothers watch their children being blown up, while blood stains the white snow, while unmentionable horrors are being enacted .
Would our time be better spent in sending thoughts or prayers of love and healing to try to help these souls of suffering instead of worrying how this "inconvenient" war is doing to the housing market or to our investments? 
A woman on the "View" was upset because the masses of displaced migrants in Europe would "Inconvenience" her "European vacation plans".

I'm just saying, Can we not think of this as how this will inconvenience us and instead put our attention and blessings on the suffering?  Thanks.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 20, 2022)

Gaer, I appreciate your perspective, but I have a different look on it!  We are the "breadbasket for the world"!  

With what is going on in Ukraine and based on history, famine and disease may very well follow this conflict.  If America doesn't maintain its strong economic position and continue to drive forward, we may not be able to lead the fight against the famine and disease that likely will follow in Europe and beyond.  

In America, much of this economic strength is tied to family farms and corporate farm companies, that are primarily owned by American investors.   Therefore, our success is important as a backstop for Europe, America always have been in modern times...the breadbasket for the world!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Gaer, I appreciate your perspective, but I have a different look on it!  We are the "breadbasket for the world"!
> 
> With what is going on in Ukraine and based on history, famine and disease may very well follow this conflict.  If America doesn't maintain its strong economic position and continue to drive forward, we may not be able to lead the fight against the famine and disease that likely will follow in Europe and beyond.
> 
> In America, much of this economic strength is tied to family farms and corporate farm companies, that are primarily owned by American investors.   Therefore, our success is important as a backstop for Europe, America always have been in modern times...the breadbasket for the world!


If we have a Third World War, and I do believe we will, China will emerge as the new economic leader.  The United States will have no money.
Farmers will be hit the worst!  The entire world will live in devastation like it has not before known with bio-weapons, nuclear, etc.  Money will have no value.  People will fight and kill their neighbors for food and clean water.
America will no  longer be "the breadbasket" other countries look to.  It is now, just as you say but  it won't be strong for long.
This may happen tomorrow or a decade from now, but it's been set in motion and it will occur!
This will be not Korea, (though they will nuke islands around them) but Russia, China and the Mideast against the Untied States.  
I wish with all my heart this is not true, but it's already in the works.  It's in the minds of men.
As always, IMO.  Hey! My ancestors are Farmers!  I hope the farm community blossoms, but  I don't see it now.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 20, 2022)

Gaer said:


> If we have a Third World War, and I do believe we will, China will emerge as the new economic leader.  The United States will have no money.
> Farmers will be hit the worst!  The entire world will live in devastation like it has not before known with bio-weapons, nuclear, etc.  Money will have no value.  People will fight and kill their neighbors for food and clean water.
> America will no  longer be "the breadbasket" other countries look to.  It is now, just as you say but  it won't be strong for long.
> This may happen tomorrow or a decade from now, but it's been set in motion and it will occur!
> ...


While they do have a 5-yr strategy for becoming the world's new economic leader, China must get its own economic house in order first, and that's not looking good at all right now. China's top 3 industries are either crumbling or on the verge of crumbling.

Xi was no doubt thrilled that Russia invaded Ukraine during China's election year, because he could paint himself a hero, ensuring re-election. However, his economic recovery plans are moving slower than he expected due to rampant corruption, and his new economic policies are inflaming his political opposition. Also, Russia's "victory" is much slower than expected, and the strength of world's support of Ukraine was probably equally unexpected.

If Xi is in the second year of his 5-yr plan, he has mere months to complete 3 years-worth of objectives. The one bright spot, from Xi's perspective, is that he may finally have full control of the Chinese military after just recently replacing its top personnel. Economically, though, China is teetering on disaster....too many eggs in too few baskets.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> While they do have a 5-yr strategy for becoming the world's new economic leader, China must get its own economic house in order first, and that's not looking good at all right now. China's top 3 industries are either crumbling or on the verge of crumbling.
> 
> Xi was no doubt thrilled that Russia invaded Ukraine during China's election year, because he could paint himself a hero, ensuring re-election. However, his economic recovery plans are moving slower than he expected due to rampant corruption, and his new economic policies are inflaming his political opposition. Also, Russia's "victory" is much slower than expected, and the strength of world's support of Ukraine was probably equally unexpected.
> 
> If Xi is in the second year of his 5-yr plan, he has mere months to complete 3 years-worth of objectives. The one bright spot, from Xi's perspective, is that he may finally have full control of the Chinese military after just recently replacing its top personnel. Economically, though, China is teetering on disaster....too many eggs in too few baskets.


Hi MurrMurr!  With all due respect, my friend, I stand by my words.  Remember I said this war could happen tomorrow or in the next decade.?
Look at all the changes that have occurred in the U.S. in the last two years. In the last YEAR!  Five years ago, if someone would have told you what would occur, you would have laughed and said , "Ridiculous!  That could NEVER  happen!"
Many things can change quickly that are completely unexpected.  
IMO.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 20, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hi MurrMurr!  With all due respect, my friend, I stand by my words.  Remember I said this war could happen tomorrow or in the next decade.?
> Look at all the changes that have occurred in the U.S. in the last two years. In the last YEAR!  Five years ago, if someone would have told you what would occur, you would have laughed and said , "Ridiculous!  That could NEVER  happen!"
> Many things can change quickly that are completely unexpected.
> IMO.


I'm just saying that China isn't economically stable. It _could_ become the world's new economic leader, but (imo) that wouldn't last...not under Xi, anyway. There's a list of reasons why that I shouldn't go into, but a big one is that people who advise him and report to him lie to him out of self-preservation. In other words, no one wants to give Xi bad news, which is one of the reasons he's been ineffective and too late in resolving China's economic woes.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hi MurrMurr!  With all due respect, my friend, I stand by my words.  Remember I said this war could happen tomorrow or in the next decade.?
> Look at all the changes that have occurred in the U.S. in the last two years. In the last YEAR!  Five years ago, if someone would have told you what would occur, you would have laughed and said , "Ridiculous!  That could NEVER  happen!"
> Many things can change quickly that are completely unexpected.
> IMO.


I understand your perspective, but I disagree if you are talking a true WWIII where all major countries are at war!  That would result in a full nuclear war.

After Russia, China, and the USA had 'big bombs' this has never happened!  It has never happened because the guy/ gal giving the order to drop/ shoot the first major weapon cannot himself/ herself be assured of survival or their power base or family!   It would in fact be suicide, full out nuclear war is not survivable initially and/ or over the long-term.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> I understand your perspective, but I disagree if you are talking a true WWIII where all major countries are at war!  That would result in a full nuclear war.
> 
> After Russia, China, and the USA had 'big bombs' this has never happened!  It has never happened because the guy/ gal giving the order to drop/ shoot the first major weapon cannot himself/ herself be assured of survival or their power base or family!   It would in fact be suicide, full out nuclear war is not survivable initially and/ or over the long-term.


I hope you are right and I am wrong.  I already sort of outlined what I think will happen in my thread "My thoughts on the World War" so it's senseless to repeat them again.  Many other weapons  besides nuclear exist and this might not take place for a decade from now, but IMO,
this will occur.  It will only last a few years but will be devastating.  I hope with all my heart that I'm wrong about this!  Thanks.


----------



## RFW (Mar 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> A woman on the "View" was upset because the masses of displaced migrants in Europe would "Inconvenience" her "European vacation plans".


I know who you're talking about. Shows how somebody can be so disconnected from reality.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I hope you are right and I am wrong.  I already sort of outlined what I think will happen in my thread "My thoughts on the World War" so it's senseless to repeat them again.  Many other weapons  besides nuclear exist and this might not take place for a decade from now, but IMO,
> this will occur.  It will only last a few years but will be devastating.  I hope with all my heart that I'm wrong about this!  Thanks.


I also hope that you are wrong.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I also hope that you are wrong.


Hi Pecos!  I was wondering what happened to you!  Glad you're back!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> Innocent people are dying and some are worried how it might affect their investments????


I don't know if you meant this to be a snarky comment directed at me...but if you did, you're barking up the wrong damned tree. What you do 't know and maybe don't care to know is that I've been praying daily for the Ukrainian people. What's happening there breaks my heart and I've posted my thoughts about the sjtuatjon elsewhere on the forum. BTW since this IS a FINANCIAL section and all of the analysts have been addressing the topic of this thread, I thought I'd pose the question here. @oldmontana 

@Gardenlover  I donate (on a regular basis) to charities that provide aid in these types of situations substitutions.  I'm a very giving, caring person and have *never* been a selfish person!!  People are discussing the rise in gas and food prices since the war. Are they selfish too? SMDH!


----------



## Liberty (Mar 22, 2022)

Going back to addressing the title of this thread, think Ukraine will be "Ft. Ukraine" and become a strategic  training ground for our country and others wishing to 
reinforce a strong military presence in the area.  

Do see Ukraine joining Nato in the next few years.  Financially, that will be a cohesive factor and not a financial deterrent to the markets.  It has brought the free world together like nothing else has done in modern history.  God bless the people of Ukraine.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 22, 2022)

I don't understand you people who come to the FINANCIAL forum and complain about people discussing investments in this thread.  It is just human nature to be concerned about your own situation in relation to catastrophes. I have been discussing our investment situation with my husband since the Ukraine situation started just like millions of other people.  

I'm sure there are many other threads on the Ukraine situation.  Perhaps you should keep your holier than thou attitude confined to them.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> While they do have a 5-yr strategy for becoming the world's new economic leader, China must get its own economic house in order first, and that's not looking good at all right now. China's top 3 industries are either crumbling or on the verge of crumbling.
> 
> Xi was no doubt thrilled that Russia invaded Ukraine during China's election year, because he could paint himself a hero, ensuring re-election. However, his economic recovery plans are moving slower than he expected due to rampant corruption, and his new economic policies are inflaming his political opposition. Also, Russia's "victory" is much slower than expected, and the strength of world's support of Ukraine was probably equally unexpected.
> 
> If Xi is in the second year of his 5-yr plan, he has mere months to complete 3 years-worth of objectives. The one bright spot, from Xi's perspective, is that he may finally have full control of the Chinese military after just recently replacing its top personnel. Economically, though, China is teetering on disaster....too many eggs in too few baskets.


Well said!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> I don't understand you people who come to the FINANCIAL forum and complain about people discussing investments in this thread.  It is just human nature to be concerned about your own situation in relation to catastrophes. I have been discussing our investment situation with my husband since the Ukraine situation started just like millions of other people.
> 
> I'm sure there are many other threads on the Ukraine situation.  Perhaps you should keep your holier than thou attitude confined to them.


So well articulated Uptosnuff !! Thank you


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 25, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So well articulated Uptosnuff !! Thank you


Agreed!  Most of us can chew gum and walk at the same time so we can care about our investments and feel for the people of Ukraine at the same time as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 26, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Agreed!  Most of us can chew gum and walk at the same time so we can care about our investments and feel for the people of Ukraine at the same time as well.


Exactly! Love the analogy.  LOL  I guess anyone who isn't a total simpleton will get it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

DonnyO said:


> We have the capability to be energy independent.


Remember when Nicaragua was able to be totally independent? - energy, food, water,   they had all they needed comfortably.

The world put an embargo on the country to stop that before it was 'complete',  
and forced Nicaragua to sign up with the new world order.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 19, 2022)

Miss Diva, I've been reading about meetings between US investment companies and India. Apparently, India has agreed to open all the gates to major US investment; business, construction, transportation, and technology.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Exactly! Love the analogy.  LOL  I guess anyone who isn't a total simpleton will get it.


Thank God for Simpletons  
- the orignal meaning of 'christian':  simpleton or idiot,  for trusting completely a Creator who others could not see  nor realize.


----------

